# Interesting article on training . . .



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting article that explains exactly why Cesar Milan and others who support dominance theory are wrong. Thanks, Carina, for posting on FB!

Cesar Millan's Animal Cruelty Investigation Is a Wake Up Call for Dog Trainers


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Maggie. That is a good article. 

I've always stayed away from trainers who use either negative or dominance training. Training should be positive--to help build confidence, teach socialization and good behaviors!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Maggie. I read this too when Carina posted it. Everything about this is so wrong.
The first trainer I had come to work with Lacie literally picked her up by the scruff of her neck, as she dangled in the air quoting Cesar, he lasted about thirty seconds in my house, if that...creep!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I cannot understand training like this at all.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think this is total BS. Does everyone fully understand what happened here? I am so tired of Caesar bashing. I wouldn't take my mild mannered dog in need of a little obedience training to him but if I had a dog who was close to its last check mark and had severe behavioral issues- I would totally trust Caesar with it. I firmly believe he can help dogs that other trainers would give up on and put down.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry, Shelly, but this article is very fair and is not Cesar bashing. It is truth. The vast majority of educated pet trainers know that Cesar is a fraud. I will continue to post and share anything that will help show the truth about that disgraceful man if it helps to protect the dogs he abuses. His methods are disturbing and dangerous. His only credential is that some tv executive gave him a show. His methods have been thoroughly discredited by every academic organization that understands canine behavior. There are WONDERFUL trainers out there who help save the lives of dogs that would have been put down otherwise. 

If you want some options consider the real trainers who take dogs with serious issues then consider the following: Pat Miller, Ali Brown or Jean Donaldson. There are many more who may not have the celebrity following but whose methods are actually approved of by the exhaustive body of research that has been done on canine behavior. 

Cesar has been repeatedly shown to have hit and kicked and helicoptered (choked) dogs. While the network puts disclaimers on his shows saying not to try his methods at home, people continue to do so and to believe this man actually knows something of what he is doing. I am saddened by the many dogs who have been abused and led to a life of distrust in their owners because of his sad influence. 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152902693393287&fref=nf


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Carina is absolutely correct. We have learned that even police and military dogs have better results with positive reinforcement training (Steve White). Dominance training results in fearful dogs while positive reinforcement, even with the most difficult cases, results in happy, confident animals.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> I'm sorry, Shelly, but this article is very fair and is not Cesar bashing. It is truth. The vast majority of educated pet trainers know that Cesar is a fraud. I will continue to post and share anything that will help show the truth about that disgraceful man if it helps to protect the dogs he abuses. His methods are disturbing and dangerous. His only credential is that some tv executive gave him a show. His methods have been thoroughly discredited by every academic organization that understands canine behavior. There are WONDERFUL trainers out there who help save the lives of dogs that would have been put down otherwise.
> 
> If you want some options consider the real trainers who take dogs with serious issues then consider the following: Pat Miller, Ali Brown or Jean Donaldson. There are many more who may not have the celebrity following but whose methods are actually approved of by the exhaustive body of research that has been done on canine behavior.
> 
> ...


No need to post that you're sorry for our difference in feelings, I realize there are wildly different opinions on this. Currently we go to a training facility that is all positive training Canine Craze Performance Center - -and I am pro positive training but I really do believe there are dogs that need something more.

I feel like being in the spot light, anyone can take a snippit of anything you do and twist it to make you look like a monster and I really feel like that's what has happened to him-but I know many here will strongly disagree and that's alright.


----------

